# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 10/26



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With colder than normal temps for this time of year, only a few fisherman
have been going out. Those making it out are still reporting nice catches
of walleyes. The best spots continue to be the Hwy 20, Hwy 57, & Six Mile
bridges, the sunken Flats road, and the sunken Six Mile road in the north
end. Anglers are jigging the bridge areas and trolling the sunken roads
with shad raps, reef runners, or hot n tots. Pike are also being caught in
with the walleyes in these areas. With few making it out, there have been
no reports on white bass or perch at this time. For you duck hunters, most
small sloughs have now frozen over and many of the larger shallow sloughs
as well. This is limiting hunting to the larger bodies of water or fields.
Once again, Ed's will be having it's annual Big Buck and Doe contest. This
year the heaviest buck winner will receive a Bushnell Range Finder. The
heaviest doe winner will receive a Nikon gift pack which includes a pair of
Nikon binoculars and a Nikon camera.


----------

